# Bacon doesn't get crisp.........



## olddaddy (Jan 26, 2021)

I've made a few batches of bacon in my vertical electric smoker heating element and wood pan at the bottom, bacon up top.  The taste is really great, good smoked flavor and color, but when you fry it up it remains chewy and does not get crisp.  I use the Pops brine, rinse and dry and hot smoke.  I can use a remote heat source, but have not done cold smoke so far.  Any advice appreciated.  The weather is nice right now and I'd like to do some bacon!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 26, 2021)

How long do let the bacon sit uncovered in the fridge to form a pellicle?  
How long after smoking do you let the bacon sit uncovered in the fridge to mellow, and also to dry a little?

Nothing against Pop's brine, in fact I really like it on chicken and turkey, and an occasional pork chop.... but I prefer a dry cure on bacon.


----------



## olddaddy (Jan 26, 2021)

Well,  I'm going to have to guess since its been nearly a year since I made any bacon.  The meat sits under a fan for about 3-4hrs before going in the smoker.  I've let it sit in the fridge for a few hours and up to an overnight till I had time to wrap and store.  I'd be interested in the dry cure, and really any advice I can get.


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 26, 2021)

I used the pops brine method and had no issue.  How thick are you slicing?  If I cut it really thick doesn't get as crispy but if its a thickness like store bought its crispy.  I am curing my second batch now.  First batch didn't last as long as I thought.  I smoked mine at 200 to a 155 degree IT.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 26, 2021)

Where do you get your fresh bellies?
Reason I ask, my pork producer and I have talked several times about getting bellies that sometimes won’t render hardly at all. This lead is to a processor who is communally processing pork to streamline production. In other words, you don’t get “your” pork back just equal rail weight. 
We have no clue as to why some bellies will not render, we know our farm raised bellies do and a lot. Some however, for some unknown reason don’t render. Maybe something along these lines is why you’re bacon won’t crisp? Dunno.


----------



## olddaddy (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't slice too thick, but not real thin either.  I may experiment on thickness and see what happens.  The bellies come from a couple different meat markets, small local shops.  My smoking temps are in the same range as yours.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 26, 2021)

olddaddy said:


> Well,  I'm going to have to guess since its been nearly a year since I made any bacon.  The meat sits under a fan for about 3-4hrs before going in the smoker.  I've let it sit in the fridge for a few hours and up to an overnight till I had time to wrap and store.  I'd be interested in the dry cure, and really any advice I can get.


I'm on the other side of the equation.  I refrigerate (equalize) my bacon for 12 to 24 (and sometimes 30) hours for pellicle formation before smoking.   And after smoking, at least 24 hours of mellowing before par-freeze, slice and wrap, but I've gone 3 days.  For something like bacon, I want a lot of flavor in, and a lot of moisture out.  I think this gives bacon more character. And this may sound weird, but for a typical breakfast, I eat less homemade bacon than store bought because the flavor is so good.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 26, 2021)

olddaddy

Does the bacon render?


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 26, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I'm on the other side of the equation.  I refrigerate (equalize) my bacon for 12 to 24 (and sometimes 30) hours for pellicle formation before smoking.   And after smoking, at least 24 hours of mellowing before par-freeze, slice and wrap, but I've gone 3 days.  For something like bacon, I want a lot of flavor in, and a lot of moisture out.  I think this gives bacon more character. And this may sound weird, but for a typical breakfast, I eat less homemade bacon than store bought because the flavor is so good.



Ha, I eat more home made bacon than store bought because the flavor is so good.


----------



## olddaddy (Jan 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> olddaddy
> 
> Does the bacon render?


It does render, but I’m guessing it’s not complete.  As you all can tell, I don’t know an awful lot.....this thread has given me enough direction to likely make better bacon, which is what I needed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2021)

Crispy Bacon comes from rendering most of the Fat and removing the Water, think the Snap of Cracklins and very dry Jerky. Bacon cut more than 1/8" will get Crisp but will take a LONG TIME at a Low Temp to Render and Dehydrate without burning...
All the Resting, before and after smoke, wet cure, dry cure, hot smoke, cold smoke, will effect Flavor and cooking time, but makes No Difference on how Crisp the cooked Bacon will be in the end...JJ


----------



## olddaddy (Jan 27, 2021)

Thinner slicing is in the plan for the next batch.


----------



## dgauthier (Feb 10, 2021)

olddaddy said:


> I don't slice too thick, but not real thin either.  I may experiment on thickness and see what happens.  The bellies come from a couple different meat markets, small local shops.  My smoking temps are in the same range as yours.


I have had this same problem and I have found that cooking in the oven at 425 for ten mins and then checking for crispness.


----------

